# 1993 Jeep YJ Plow Questions



## clownonoil (Jan 27, 2008)

Looking to put a good plow on my 1993 Jeep YJ. I will be looking for something to plow in fields and not much residential use. It is a four cylinder Jeep.

Any suggestions or information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
tymusic


----------

